# Move nock up or lower rest



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Typically you want the nocking point to be set so that the arrow is at a 90 degree to the string and even with the berger holes on the riser. What this does is establish a point on the string that allow for the best performance and tunability. The nocking point isn't center of the string, usually 1" to 1 1/2" above center, the bow is designed to allow for this. If you put your nocking point extra high, you will change the draw length, performance and make it harder to tune especially with some cam systems. It doesn't have to be perfect but the closer to the nocking point proper location, the better. You would be better to set it a little low as too high. As long as the arrow is crossing the berger holes, you will be fine. Most bows are designed to have the arrow above the centerline of the bow and the grip is below the centerline. This helps create a balance between the 2 points that allow for better accuracy and tuning. The arrow and your hand would actually need to be sharing the same centerline for the perfect bow but that is impossible. Most serious archers shoot with a low wrist pressure point grip but try to hug the shelf to get the hand and arrow as close to each other as possible to help make the bow shoot more accurate and forgiving. You don't want to force your hand to be in a bad position or something that is hard to reproduce or create torque. Once you have your nocking point set, then you can fine tune the rest to tune the arrow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep....


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the reply fletched.
currently i have a muzzy zero effect on my pro38 and i just bought a qad ultra rest hdx that i want to put on. and at the same time, i will be putting on a new string. 
so when i was looking at the setup, my muzzy is setup with the arrow above the berger hole. see pic.









i had trouble setting this rest up years ago and after talking to the guys at muzzy and telling them what bow i had, they had me setup the rest like so. i was punching bullet holes through paper and was tuned with broadheads. but after catching the hook a few times in the woods and once during a kansas hunting trip, i was ready for a change.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

kjclark7 said:


> thanks for the reply fletched.
> currently i have a muzzy zero effect on my pro38 and i just bought a qad ultra rest hdx that i want to put on. and at the same time, i will be putting on a new string.
> so when i was looking at the setup, my muzzy is setup with the arrow above the berger hole. see pic.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have any problems, just follow the directions with the rest and you should be fine.


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

fletched said:


> You shouldn't have any problems, just follow the directions with the rest and you should be fine.


thanks.


----------

